# H100 -> Enermax Everest Lüfter?



## rob-man (6. März 2012)

*H100 -> Enermax Everest Lüfter?*

Hallo,

ich hab bei meiner H100 die standartlüfter durch Enermax Everest ersetzt.
ENERMAX - Product
Die Temperatursensoren habe ich kurzgeschlossen damit sie dauerhaft voll
drehen.

Sind diese Lüfter gut für den Radi? Sie wurden mir bei ditech empfohlen.

Lg


----------



## <BaSh> (6. März 2012)

*AW: H100 -> Enermax Everest Lüfter?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

